# PC brings up "other user" account after reset



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

I'm having trouble accessing my pc beyond the login screen. I recently did a factory reset and now the only account that shows up is "other user". I tried to boot in safe mode but the monitor goes to "no signal" when it does as with command prompt, anything that would have it reboot. I don't know how to get past this and I tried to google it but it seems the only option is safe mode which I can't get to.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To confirm, this is a windows 10 machine?
Is this a personal machine or a work machine?

If you click on other user, does it give you a username/password prompt?


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Couriant said:


> To confirm, this is a windows 10 machine?
> Is this a personal machine or a work machine?
> 
> If you click on other user, does it give you a username/password prompt?


I bought it from craigslist and the person I bought it from installed windows 10 prior to me purchasing it. Its a personal machine but I factory reset the machine even though it didn't need to be reset for some reason. Anyway, Yes it does give me a username/password prompt.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

did they create a username for you, or provide any other info?

As to Windows 10, did they provide a license key or any info for that?


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Couriant said:


> did they create a username for you, or provide any other info?
> 
> As to Windows 10, did they provide a license key or any info for that?


No. When I received the PC, it was unlocked. I could just hit enter and it would sign in. When I factory reset it, "other user" showed up. They didn't give me a key or anything. Just the PC.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We should confirm whether or not it's running legitimate Windows as that may be part of the problem if it's not.

Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):

*Licensingdiag.exe -report %userprofile%\desktop\report.txt -log %userprofile%\desktop\repfiles.cab*

After running the command, two files will appear on your desktop, report.txt and repfiles.cab. Please open the report.txt file in Notepad and copy and paste the contents here. The repfiles.cab is only a backup file and can be ignored for the time being.


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> We should confirm whether or not it's running legitimate Windows as that may be part of the problem if it's not.
> 
> Please open an Elevated Command Prompt window (on the Start screen, type "Command" - a Command Prompt icon will appear, right-click on it and select Run as Administrator) then at the prompt, type the following (be sure to include the spaces):
> 
> ...


I try to get past the login screen but I can't. I'm stuck at the login screen and can't go anywhere. I can activate the repair screen (the screen that is blue for going into safe mode) and that doesn't work either. As I said, I can't get to the start screen. I'm stuck in the login screen.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

My apologies. I should have read that before.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I would try the steps in this video and be sure to enable the built-in hidden Administrator account. Provided there's no password set on it you should be able to use it to create a new user account for yourself with Administrator Privileges and then carry on as before. It is not advised to continue using the hidden Administrator account for security reasons but only as a method to regain control of the computer. You won't get anywhere if it's password protected and you don't have the password. In that case, you'll have to reinstall Windows.


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> I would try the steps in this video and be sure to enable the built-in hidden Administrator account. Provided there's no password set on it you should be able to use it to create a new user account for yourself with Administrator Privileges and then carry on as before. It is not advised to continue using the hidden Administrator account for security reasons but only as a method to regain control of the computer. You won't get anywhere if it's password protected and you don't have the password. In that case, you'll have to reinstall Windows.


Okay so, I did try what was mentioned in the video but once I restart the PC after the startup settings as mentioned, the PC doesn't boot ( Meaning the monitor has no signal and the pc is on with fans turning and such). The PC doesn't reboot.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So you didn't get that error message that the poster of the video got?


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> So you didn't get that error message that the poster of the video got?


No. I'm not able to get to the part that I can select safe mode. I may need to take it to a computer repair shop.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What happens at that point? Is there an error message?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Did you try Windows Key + R to see if it opens a Run Box?


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> What happens at that point? Is there an error message?


No. The monitor shows no sign of a signal or anything. The PC turns back on but I can't see anything.


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> Did you try Windows Key + R to see if it opens a Run Box?


I tried that too. Nothing happens.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you get the menu where all the boot options are listed and you select no. 4 to boot to safe mode or you're not seeing that at all?


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> Do you get the menu where all the boot options are listed and you select no. 4 to boot to safe mode or you're not seeing that at all?


Not seeing that at all.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

How far do you get in the procedure where you see what is displayed in the video?


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> How far do you get in the procedure where you see what is displayed in the video?


0:38


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So you get to the point of clicking on the restart button but you don't see anything after that?


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> So you get to the point of clicking on the restart button but you don't see anything after that?


Precisely.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So try going to Troubleshoot - Advanced Options and click on Command Prompt (do not click on See more recovery options) and let me know if you can get into a Command Prompt please.


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> So try going to Troubleshoot - Advanced Options and click on Command Prompt (do not click on See more recovery options) and let me know if you can get into a Command Prompt please.


Tried that too. Same result.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

So nothing beyond that point, just a black screen with no error message?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Are you still getting the Other User screen like before or nothing at all now?


----------



## Aerose12 (Jun 19, 2019)

Cookiegal said:


> Are you still getting the Other User screen like before or nothing at all now?


Nothing beyond that but a black screen. I still get the "other user" account but nothing else.


----------

